

Xkcd style: My project to make you productive everywhere - abhishm
https://www.dropbox.com/s/p4xnz4felfpk33q/Xkcd.png?dl=0

======
delby
ok. But isn't there going to be latency?

~~~
abhishm
depends on your location really. My servers are currently in Singapore region
now.

